# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Çfarë është gruaja për burrin?

## Mina

Ne temen "Ndiheni te dhunuara kur ju veshtrojne meshkujt me kureshti", u diskutua per mentalitetin e shqiptarit. Le t'i japim me shume hapsire ketij diskutimi me kete teme te re.
Behej fjale per nje rrahje qe kishin pesuar dy persona nga burri i nje gruaje te dhunuar nga veshtrimet e tyre.
Kam pershtypjen qe shume burra e konsiderojne gruan e tyre prone te pacenueshme. A duhet ta pranoje gruaja burrin si pronar? Cfar lejon dhe cfar nuk lejon ky burre tek gruaja?

----------


## matilda

Per mendimin tim ky mentalitet ekziston ne pergjithesi tek te gjithe meshkujt shqiptare,sepse meshkujt shqiptare ,e pergjithshmja ,e shohim femren taman si nje prone,si nje skllave te tyren,dhe jo si nje bashkeudhetare te jetes,si nje mike te mire dhe si gjysmen e tyre tjeter.Kete opinion nuk besoj se e kam vetem une,por dhe shume femra te tjera te cilat nuk mund te jetojne dot kete jete me te drejta te privuara.Kam degjuar personalisht nga shume meshkuj ,qe thone se ata nuk e pranojne qe e fejuara ose gruaja e tyre te dali pa prezencen e tij,te shkoj me nje shoqe pa prezencen e tij,e pra asaj qe nga momenti qe do te vendosi te jetoje me ate person,aty dhe jeta e saj mbaron,por jo e atij.Ata meshkuj "Medioker"thone se ata nuk pranojne qe gruaja ta pyesi ku do te shkoje,kur do kthehet ,etj,,,etj.E pra ne shqiptaret,sidomos meshkujt jane teper egocentrik dhe teper te ceket ,persa i perket ketij opsioni.Une medoj se ata nuk e shokojne femrat si qenie humane te barabarta me ta,por ata pohojne se femra duhet te jete gjithmone me ulet se mashkulli ,dhe se ajo s'ka asnje njelloj te drejte mbi mashkullin,kurse mashkulli ai eshte pronari i saj.
Eshte teper absurde dhe po ta mendosh ,nuk ka asnje lloj kuptimi,asnje lloj qellimi mbrojtes te lidhjes se dy personave nje sjellje e tille,perkundrazi eshte faktori kryesor per dobesimin e lidhjes,dhe arritjen ne konkluzione te padeshirueshme ndoshta.Por kur i thua meshkujve qe po do te leri po veprove keshtu ,ata te pergjigjen me nje ton moskokecares,ku do te gjeje me mire??????????
Sa pa kuptim,por veshtire te ndryshohet konkretisht,ne shoqerine shqiptare ,femra eshte akoma e pafuqishme per te mposhtur disa idealizma te atyre miliona meshkujve..................

----------


## macia_blu

sapo e marrin vesh se c'jane per njeri tjetrin, 
nuk duhen me.

----------


## elda

Hajdutët të kerkojnë o jeten, o kuleten : Gratë i duan të dyja! (gibran) 

Gratë ende e mbajnë mend puthjen e parë mbasi meshkujt kanë harruar të fundit. (Remy de Gourmont) 

Për një martesë ideale nevojitet; një grua e verbër dhe një burrë shurdh (Montaigne)

----------


## Mina

Gruas i takon edhe jeta edhe kuleta! Femra eshte administratore e mire ne gjithshka dhe kjo eshte aftesi qe ia ka fale natyra. Burrat mendojne ndryshe dhe ka nga ata qe mendojne se duke dale gruaja shume do te gjeje kenaqesi te paprovuara ndonjehere. Keta meshkuj kane mungesa dhe me "burgosjen" qe i bejne gruas i shtojne problemet vetes. Cdo burre i tille duhet te dije se mendja nuk ka kufi.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Une nuk kam ate mentalitet.  Matilda thote se ky mentalitet egziston te te gjithe meshkujt Shqiptare.  c'fare gjeneralizimi absurd.  Une jam Shqiptare dhe nuk e kam ate mentalitet.  Gruaja eshte partnere e jetes.  Gruaja duuhet te jete e barabarte me burrin.  Guraja duhet ti gezoj te gjitha lirite e ofruara nga natyra.  NUk besoj se gruaja duhet te jete prone e burrit.  

Ju lutem, mos na gjeneralizoni.  50 % te martesave deshtojne ne AMerike.  A thua pse?

----------


## Albo

Nje plak i mencem pati thene:

"Gruaja eshte gjysma e dyniase(botes) dhe gjysma tjeter jane femijet!"

"Zoti i shperblen sherbetoret e vet jo me ar e me argjend, por me nje grua te mire!" [Bibel]

Gruaja pra per mashkullin eshte simboli i lumturise ose pakenaqesise.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje; gruaja tek burri eshte cfar eshte burri tek gruaja..... respekti eshte reciprok; po respektove do te respektojen..... respekti nuk blihet e as nuk falet ai fitohet e pastaj shijohet..... respekti e ka frytin shume te embel..........
thone burre e grua mish e thua..... po kush eshte thoi e kush eshte mishi nuk e dim......
burri duhet te jet mishi se thoi dryshohet.......

----------


## matilda

I dashur ARI i kam theksuar ,por me duket se nuk e keni vene re me sa duket,kam thene ne PERGJITHESI TE GJITHE MESHKUJT SHQIPTARE.
Nuk kam thene te gjithe,per mendimin shumica e njerezve pa ndonje emancipim ne fushat e jetes mendojne ne kete menyre per gruan.Gruaja eshte shoqe,e dashur dhe bashkeudhetare ne jeten e mashkulli dhe kjo shoqeri zgjidhet per te patur nje jete te bukur me dike,jo per ti shtuar vetes dhimbjen e kokes.
Me respekt Matilda

----------


## Mina

Eda ti po thua qe shendosh koka se kapele ka sa te duash? Kjo mund te vleje edhe per gruan! Kur behet gishti gangrene shkon ne fik me gjithe thua.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Matilda, ju shkruat, "PEr mendimin tim ky 'mentalitet' egziston pergjithesi te "te gjithe meshkujt Shqiptare."  Dmth, mentaliteti ne pergjithesi e jo meshkujt.

ME respekt

----------


## albangel

HI te gjitheve ne forum.
PO lexoja replikat e kesaj ceshtjeje dhe thashe qe te jam edhe une mendimin tim.  Dua te them qe pajtohem me Matilden ne disa gjera.  Eshte e vertet qe burat shqiptare ne pergjithesi e shfaqin ndjenjen e pronesise ndaj gruas me shume se burrat e tjere.  Por ata nuk jane te vetmit.  Shikoni ata qe jane ne vendet e Lindjes te Mesme se cfare ju bejne grave te tyre.  Nejse nuk dua qe ti shaj meshkujt shqiptare por as ti mbroj.  Shumica e tyre na trajtojne si prone edhe nuk para i ze shume meraku nqs ndjenjat tona ne kete mes ofendohen dhe thyhen.  Eshte e vertet qe ata nuk jane te hapur ndaj diskutimit me femrat e tyre.  Edhe s'diskutohet qe cdo gje vjen me moshen dhe me pjekurine e tyre edhe mbi te gjitha me edukaten e tyre si ajo personale dhe ajo familiare.  Nuk po them qe te gjithe meshkujt jane njesoj, sepse ne cdo vend ka te tille, por kjo ndjenje qe pothuajse gjithe meshkujt shqiptare vene tek femra e tyre (ndjenja e pronesise, e inferioritetit, dhe shpesh here abuzimit) eshte me shume e theksuar.  Nuk flas ne ajer por flas dhe nga pervoja personale dhe nga ato qe kam pare dhe kam degjuar.  Kam vene re qe tek nje mardhenje midis nje cifti shqiptaresh mungon respekti reciprok dhe barazia e femres me mashkullin.  Cdo gje eshte e dominuar nga burri qofte jeta dhe kuleta.  E di qe Shqiperia si vend eshte vend patriarkal por do ishte mire qe edhe femra te kishte roline e saj ne kete vend si njeri i barabarte.  Edhe dicka tjeter....kam vene re qe ne si femra nuk mund te shofim nje mashkull tjeter sepse keshtu jemi mesuar, qe nuk eshte mire te shofesh dike tjeter kur ke nje njeri ne krah, me te cilen gje une pajtohem 100%.  Edhe kur flas per te pare, flas per te paren me veshtirmin deshirues dhe jo vezhgues.  Por ama meshkujt mund te shofin, te deshirojne dhe gjithashtu te "trazojne".  Aq me teper meshkujt qe e dine qe femra e tyre i do, i adhuron dhe i respekton.  Sepse jane te sigurte qe ajo do i pranoje gjithesesi.  Shumica e femrave nuk kane te drejten e opinionit ndaj nje ceshtjeje, ose dhe debati.   Gjithashtu kam vene re qe dhuna jovetem fizike por edhe gojore eshte me e theksuar tek meshkujt shqiptare....cfare eshte femra qe te gjuhet qofte me fjale qofte me dore???  
Per mbyllje dua t'ju kerkoj meshkujve tane (shqipetare) nje gje....ju lutem na trajtoni mire dhe na respektoni sepse femra eshte e brishte dhe thyhet lehte.  Mos lendoni zemrat tona. 
Edhe dicka tjeter mos ma merrni per ters ju cuna kudo qe jeni sepse kjo eshte thjesht nje opinion gjithashtu mundet te jete dhe steriotip qe na kane vene ne shqiptareve gjithe bota.

----------


## albasexygirl

Gruaja per burin eshte cdo gje buri nga ajo can get anything dashuri, pune prandaj i duhan kaq shume keta burat grate sepse thuame nje gje qe ska te mire gruaja kurse buri o nene nene eshte i grindur tere te ligat ka looool tallem une tallem po i dua shume djemte jam e cmendur pas them  loooool  :perqeshje:  peace

----------


## alvi

Tre jave ne muaj, grate jane engjej, partnere, shoqe, etj.
Po ate javen tjeter e, Vrima e miut 500 grosh.
LOL

----------


## alvi

Gruaja:
I dashur , o zot ku do dal une keshtu, floket i kam per ibret, kofshet po mi mbyt celuliti, kam dhe nja dy pucrra, jam rreth 20 kile mbi peshe, dhe ti pse nuk me thua me sa e bukur qe je.

Burri:
Arsyen sapo e permende me lart, kur pershkrove veten e dashur.  (mendim)
Aktualisht:
Shpirti, ti je me e bukura ne bote, per mua ti je si perndeshe bukurie.

Marre nga libri. Genjeshtra 101, nga Alvi.

Neser do te lexojme nga libri, Mashtrim 303.

----------


## Salambo

ore alvi, i poshter, ate punen e vetlles e paske pase furcen e rradhes zotrote eee???  :buzeqeshje:  l

----------


## Fatmira

Une mendoj se kurre burri e gruaja nuk jane te barabarte ne familjen Shqiptare. gjithmone egziston ndjenja e pronesise ndaj nesh. Kur i thua burrit do dal neser per nje kafe me nje shok hap syte sa nje tas. A kur ndeshesh krejt rastesisht me burrin qe po pi kafe me nje femer, ai s`perton te thote se eshte thjesht shoqe pune, shpirt.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Sa urrejtje keni ndaj meshkujve Shqiptare.  PO prape, ne ju duam me gjithe shpirt, te bukurat Shqiptare.



"I did not have any sexual  relationship with that woman."  Bill Clinton...kur edhe kryetari i Amerikes e tradheton gruan e tij, ateher where the hell is this society going to.  

Me tregoni, sa meshkuj Shqiptare tradhetojne grate e tyre ne krahasim me ata Amerikan, apo Francez, apo Italian?

----------


## Ema

O Ari une nuk mendoj se kemi urrejtje ndaj meshkujve shqiptare 
por menyra se si disa trajtojne grate e tyre te ben te mendosh...
"s`do martohem kurre".

----------


## Letersia 76

Emsa mbahu moj ............
c'jane keto fjale te renda se me trondite..... :buzeqeshje: 
beqare e stazhinuar tere jeten........wow

----------

